# Slingshot Q



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

When I pull the trigger on my gun, I want a clean, humane, efficient kill. My question is: Can a slingshot provide you this for small game i.e. squirrel?


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

For the most part....I have taken one squirrel and two partridges with my wrist rocket a couple of years ago..... It did the job well...It sure takes practice to be consistant....


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

Ive taken a handfull of chipmunks and 2 squirrels. Ive hit a few more squirrels from about 15 yds in the body and had them run off with broken ribs im sure. Head shots put them down. 

Now shooting the little critters with pellet guns and still hitting cans with the wrist rocket.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Two Pats, now that is impressive!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I sorta stalked them after flushing one....and shot them off the ground from about 12-15 yds...


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

The shot dosen't penetrate does it?


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

no.... I use 1/2 nuts for ammo....They just fall over dead..lol


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

Marbles form the dollar store. About 50 for $1


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I only do headshots on squirrels regardless. I'm sure a wristrocket would put em down quickly this way.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

all i can say is that it is a legal method for taking WHITETAIL DEER so it must be pretty darn lethal for the D.N.R. to allow it. you want to talk about FAIR CHASE that would be the ultimate to take a whitetail deer with a slingshot.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

that would be insane! i have never heard of a slingshot that would be powerful enough to kill a deer, unless you shot some sort of explosives or soemthing, lol


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

look into the lawful methods to take whitetail deer it is right there. as far as insane i dought it, i was told it has been done with 1/4 oz ballbearings. that's what all the gun hunters used to say about me and my recurve bow.hell people used to throw spears and take down buffalo. as i have stated many times before and will say it again it is the placement of your shot that counts.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> all i can say is that it is a legal method for taking WHITETAIL DEER so it must be pretty darn lethal for the D.N.R. to allow it. you want to talk about FAIR CHASE that would be the ultimate to take a whitetail deer with a slingshot.


I think you are mistaken and better check before telling people that it is legal to use a sling shot for deer. There is nothing in the MCL regulations or the hunting guide that states this is legal. 

The ONLY legal weapons for hunting deer in Michigan are bows & arrows, shotguns, centerfire rifles .22 caliber or larger, centerfire pistols .35 caliber or larger with straight walled cartridges, crossbows & muzzleloading rifles & pistols.

You are not allowed to use spears, spear guns, atl-atl's, slingshots, air rifles or any other weapon not specifically mentioned in the regulations. Sling shots can be used for small game hunting. 

If this is incorrect please provide a citation from the MCL or the hunting guide where it says sling shots are legal for taking deer.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

must be the new rules are set up for intrapment then. page 36 reads word for word it is ILLEGALTO: USE SNARES,TRAPS,CAGES,NETS,PITFALLS,DEADFALLS,SPEARS,DRUGS,POISIONS,CHEMICALS,SMOKE,GAS,EXPLOSIVES,FERRETS,WEASELS OR MECHANICAL DEVICES other than firearms,bows and arrows or*****SLINGSHOTS***** TO take wild birds or animals except as provided by trapping rules or special permit. 
now what was that you said about READING MISTER!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Dan, you need to read *all *of the guide....It is not "new" rules, been like that for a long time.

Page 9.

All Firearm Deer Seasons-Rifle Zone (See page 7)
In the rifle zone, deer may be taken with handguns, rifles, bows and arrows, shotguns and muzzleloading firearms including black powder handguns. It is legal to hunt deer in the rifle zone with any caliber of firearm except a .22 caliber or smaller rimfire (rifle or handgun). Crossbows are legal to use by a person 12 years of age or older during the Nov. 15-30 firearm deer season.

Exception: See Muzzleloading Deer Seasons for restrictions during this season.

All Firearm Deer Seasons-Shotgun Zone (See page 7)
In the shotgun zone, all hunters afield from Nov. 15-30, and all deer hunters in this zone during other deer seasons, must abide by the following firearm restrictions or use a bow and arrow. Crossbows are legal to use by a person 12 years of age or older during the Nov. 15-30 firearm deer season. Legal firearms are as follows:
*A shotgun may have a smooth or rifled barrel and may be of any gauge.
*A muzzleloading rifle or black powder handgun must be loaded with black powder or a commercially manufactured black powder substitute.
*A conventional (smokeless powder) handgun must be .35 caliber or larger and loaded with straight-walled cartridges and may be single- or multipleshot but cannot exceed a maximum capacity of nine rounds in the barrel and magazine combined.

Exception: See Muzzleloading Deer Seasons for restrictions during this season. 

From Nov. 15-30, .22 caliber or smaller rimfire rifles and handguns may be used to kill raccoon while hunting raccoons with dogs between the hours of 7 p.m. and 6 a.m.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks, Boehr.

Now that we have cleared that up, DMZ you might want to tell your buddy or whoever told you it was ok to use a slingshot on deer that it's illegal. 

To answer the original posters question, it's legal to use slingshots on small game and yes they can be very lethal with proper shot placement. .45 caliber lead balls are devastating in a wrist rocket but it takes a lot of practice to get good with one.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

With this newfound revelation, I guess this means that I'm going to have to cancel my reservation for the upcoming "Gomer Pyle Whitetail Boot Camp for Slingshotters".

Shazam!

P.S. What about all those CBM bucks entered in the slingshot category? Are you telling me that those are not legit?


----------

